# About Isla Verde



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde asked me to inform members of the Mexico Expat Forum community that she is on medical leave from the Forum for a while.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*I wish her well*

So sorry to see this. While she and I don't always agree on things, I do appreciate the time and attention she obviously dedicates to the forum (As do you, TG). I wish her a speedy and full recovery. Sometimes we don't really notice and acknowledge the good people in our lives until they aren't there. I hope she is "there" for a long while yet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A lovely lady and we all wish her a speedy recovery 

Jo xxx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Louise and I send our best wishes for a speedy recovery, Isla Verde.
Bob


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this! I wish Isla Verde the best, and hope that her recovery is fast, her future is bright, and that she has everything she needs to be comfortable in the meantime. Her voice will be missed by all. 

.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

If you talk to Isla, please give her my best regards for a full and speedy recovery! We'll miss her in the meantime.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*PLEASE Get Well SOON!!*

Wow! I just got back from Mexico (Orizaba & Queretaro) to find this... of course my best wishes are for a speedy recovery & return to the forum!! We'll miss you until then Isla V! :sad:


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

God-Speed & genuine well wishes until you return!


----------

